# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تخفيف سرعة ونظافة جهاز الكمبيوتر

## Ehab M. Ali

*طريقة خفيفة وسريعة لجعل جهز الكمبيوتر أخف وأسرع..

هناك ملفات لا قيمة لها ويجب التخلص منها وستري سرعة الجهاز بعد  الخطوات التالية..

 أدخل القائمة الرئيسية الموجودة أسفل يمين يسار الشاشةstart 

1- الذهاب الى run او تشغيل وأكتب الامر
dllcache 
ستجد ربما مئات الملفات
حدد الكل وامسح فهذه الملفات هي من  مخلفات الوندوز
ثم اغلق الصفحة

2- الذهاب الى run  اوتشغيل وكتابة الامر مرة أخري
وأكتب الامر
recent
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم  اغلق الصفحة


3-الذهاب الى run اوتشغيل وكتابة  الامر
وأكتب الامر
prefetch
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق  الصفحة


4-الذهاب الى run اوتشغيل وكتابة  الامر
وأكتب الامر
temp 
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق  الصفحة


5-الذهاب الى run اوتشغيل وكتابة  الامر
وأكتب الامر
%temp% 
حدد الكل وامسح
ثم اغلق الصفحة

 ستري النتيجة بنفسك بعد المسح .. وتذكر أنه يجب أن يكون الجهاز وقتها غير متصل بالانترنت

*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*صباح العسلوز .. ومشكووووور علي المعلومة ... 
*

----------


## كورينا

*مشكور يا هندسة على هذه المعلومات القيِّمة
وألف مبروك الفوز رقم 51
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلم يا ايهاب
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

تسلم يا ايهاب





الله يخليك يا أبوعلي
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كورينا
					

مشكور يا هندسة على هذه المعلومات القيِّمة
وألف مبروك الفوز رقم 51




الله يكرمك يا غالي
وإن شاء الله 
الدوري هذا العام بدون هزيمة أو تعادل
باذن الله

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

صباح العسلوز .. ومشكووووور علي المعلومة ... 





صباحك قشطة وتسلم يا حبوب
 
*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

يديك العافية





مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
 
*

----------


## kakoool

*مشكوووووووووور يا صفوة 
انا حاجربا علي مسئوليتك 

*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم ياراقي علي المعلومات القيمة والف مبروك الفوز رقم 52 باعتبار ما سيكون
*

----------


## محمدين

*مشكووووووووور يا حبيب على المعلومات القيمة ... بس بتنفع مع ويندوز 7 ؟.
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مشكووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kakoool
					

مشكوووووووووور يا صفوة 
انا حاجربا علي مسئوليتك 








جرب ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاي 

تسلم يا غالي

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودحسن
					

مشكووووووووور





تســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدين
					

مشكووووووووور يا حبيب على المعلومات القيمة ... بس بتنفع مع ويندوز 7 ؟.






ما عندها علاقة بنوع الويندوز المستخدم يا أبوحميد
لانها عملية نظافة عادية لمخلفات الويندوز والانترنت
 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

تسلم ياراقي علي المعلومات القيمة والف مبروك الفوز رقم 52 باعتبار ما سيكون





الله يخليك يا غسينابي
وربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا
ويا رب
الدوري كله بدون هزيمة أو تعادل



آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*مشكوووور يا هندسة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

مشكوووور يا هندسة





نحن في الخدمة يا ملك

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					









الله يكــــــــــرمك
 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 
 وتذكر أنه يجب أن يكون الجهاز وقتها غير متصل بالانترنت









كتر خيرك







لكن بس الفوق دي بالغت فيها 
التحزير والتنبية كان يكون في اعلي الصفحة 
عشان الزي دة ما يتطبق الكلام المكتوب والنت موصل
بس ما يكون الضرر كبير

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور يا هوبا
                        	*

----------


## ابوحازم

*مشكور يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## سليمان محمد أدم

*:1 (10):
وتسلم ياغالي
:1 (12):
مريخاب كلم صفوه
:1 (36):
من أمثالك
*

----------


## بحاري

*جزاك الله خير يا هندسة ،
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور يا هندسة


كنت قد وجدت ذات الموضوع في منتدي آخر وجربته بكل ثقة وأثبت نجاح منقطع 
وادرجت بوستاً بنفس المحتوي في منتدي الكمبيوتر ولما وجدتك قد سبقتني لفعل الخيرات حذفت محتوي البوست ... أرجو العذر مع رجاء أن يتم حذف الموضوع كاملاً 

تقبل مروري وودي
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*تشكر يا منقة
                        	*

----------

